# Light Reflector



## oxburg (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi guys, can i know do light reflector play important role?cause i feel my DIY lamp isnt very strong in light.Using 1x 55W PLL + 2x 14W T5. But the effect of the light doesnt better then i saw in shop and friend house. MY tank is 2x1x1ft.

I put the light on the commercial reflector and put on a glass with attached stand on it.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

pictures? the usual relectors are useless, you should make your own or buy good ones.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi oxburg,

Not only do reflectors make a difference, the material and shape of reflectors make a difference at well. Here is a great like on lighting, note the difference in the graph of "Other PC" verses "AH Supply PC". AH Supply (AHS) sells excellent MIRO 4 reflectors for PC, here is a link. I use AH Supply kits with the MIRO reflectors all of the time.

As for T5/T5HO reflectors now that Icecap is going out of business TEK II is about all that is available.

30 Gallon with 2X36 AHS 6700K


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> As for T5/T5HO reflectors now that Icecap is going out of business TEK II is about all that is available.


Thankfully, not true. Aquatinics and Reef Geek both make excellent T5 reflectors. Same price or less as Sunlight supply, and both have better performance than SLS.

I just built a 3x39w fixture with the Reef Geek SLRs, they're pretty sweet.


----------

